# Soap porn :)



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 18, 2010)

Citrus Blast GM Soap (HP)




Pumpkin Cheesecake Buttermilk Soap (CP and RTCP)




Cap-Beer-Cino (Coffee and Guinness) Soap (CP)




Froot Loops Vegan Soap (CP)




"Vegan" Unscented Breastmilk Soap (CP)




Honey Almond Buttermilk Soap (CP)




Maple Walnut Fudge Breastmilk Soap (CP)




Twilight Woods Breastmilk Soap (HP)




Breast Cancer Awareness Soap (RTCP)
(scented with Nishiki Grapefruit and Pink Bubblicious)




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 18, 2010)

Bah. I am fixing the links.. BRB


----------



## krissy (Oct 18, 2010)

they are gorgeous! my kids love the fruit loops and i love the Honey Almond Buttermilk.


----------



## American Valkyrie (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, breathtaking.  Thanks for posting these!  I've learned a lot just by looking.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! You're so creative and the pics are very artistic. I especially love the fruit loops.


----------



## punkflash54 (Oct 18, 2010)

awesome! your soaps look great and creative! i love them!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice soaps!  I especially like the pumpkin "cupcakes".


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 19, 2010)

Veeeerrrrryyyyy creative!  Great pics, too.


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 19, 2010)

Pretty!  Love the fruit loops so much!


----------



## heyjude (Oct 19, 2010)

Wonderful work! My 16 year old got a big kick out of the fruit loops soap.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 19, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh, very satisfying, Lil Outlaws. 

Great job!


----------



## TaoJonz (Oct 19, 2010)

*you know we can't resist*

"soap port"  good work!!


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 19, 2010)

Cap-Beer-Cino...

How do you get the outer edge like that?


----------



## timbudtwo (Oct 19, 2010)

MrsFusion said:
			
		

> Cap-Beer-Cino...
> 
> How do you get the outer edge like that?


x2


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 25, 2010)

They all look so pretty! I would love to make some breast milk soap but I don't think anyone but me and my little one would use it... lol maybe one of these days I will sneak it in.


----------

